# Methods For Beer Darkening Post Primary Fermentation



## Korev (22/8/07)

Hi Guys,

I would appreciate some advice on methods of making a beer darker post primary fermentation. I have brewed by strength a Robust Porter however it is the colour of a brown ale!

I would like to increase the colour in the secondary while minimising the risk of infection and stuffing up the taste (which is good)

Suggestions on a suitable method please

Cheers Peter


----------



## randyrob (22/8/07)

Minimash some dark specialty malt or drink it in the dark?


----------



## Gnome (22/8/07)

Food dye


----------



## Kai (22/8/07)

I'd just cold steep some carafa, boil the steepjuice for 15 minutes and throw it in.


----------



## razz (22/8/07)

Change its style/name and brew another porter.


----------



## Darren (22/8/07)

Robust porter is lighter in colour isn't it?

darren runs for BJCP guidelines and is flying by the seat of his pants 8)

chhers


Darren


----------



## Darren (22/8/07)

And jayse tells Darren he is wrong 8(

Boil a bit of Carafa III (100g) and add it to the brew.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Doc (22/8/07)

Weyermann Sinamar would do the job.
Haven't looked for it in Oz though to know if it is available.

Doc


----------



## MHB (22/8/07)

I think it was Wes Smith who had some Sinamar, he would be the bloke to ask - I sometimes think he knows everybody in the industry.

Kias' suggestion of some Carafa is a good one, tho I think all the Carafa being imported is the "Special" so it's de-husked and you might as well just toss it in some boiling water; as there is no husk to add astringency.
Both methods would work, havent tried cold steeping, have to - to see if the flavour is and different.

I think I would go with Carafa II as III would add a lot of roasty notes.

MHB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/8/07)

Could always do what the big boys do and add brewers caramel... think I've seen it in homebrew shops. virtually no flavour and lots of colour.


----------



## blackbock (23/8/07)

is Brewer's caramel the same as Distiller's caramel? 

I reckon I can taste that stuff a mile away. Probably wouldn't notice it in a porter though.


----------



## Tseay (23/8/07)

Link to home made Sinamar:

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/phantom...er.php#20040501


----------



## mfdes (23/8/07)

While I might not boil the grains themselves, I would certainly boil the extract to sanitise it: Steep your grains in either hot or cold water to extract the colour, then strain them out and boil the resulting concoction to sanitise it. Add to the finished beer and you should not be contributing any nasties.

MFS


----------



## Korev (24/8/07)

Thanks all,

I shall try the cold soaking of 100g of Carafa III, boil 15mins then add to the secondary and see how it goes

Cheers
Peter


----------



## glennheinzel (27/8/07)

Hey Korev,

My Belgian Strong Dark Ale isn't so dark (belgian dark candi syrup doesn't add as much colour as beertools thinks it does) so I would be interested in your results.

Cheers,

Rukh.


----------

